
The Culture War, Part I: The Rise of Newchurch - marsrover
https://www.devever.net/~hl/newchurch
======
pmdulaney
As a Christian I am happy to see a non-religious person agree with me that the
strident left does constitute a religion. But unlike the Christianity of the
last hundred years or so, there is no opting out of this religion.

